# Festplatteninhalt für immer  löschen



## Nuklearflo (20. Juni 2002)

Hallo Leute!

Muss ein paar Festplatten mit mehr oder weniger wichtigen Daten formatieren.
Was ist denn die sicherste Methode? Erst partitionieren, dann formatieren, oder gibts da noch andere Möglichkeiten, den Inhalt komplett wegzuputzen, ohne das Daten wieder hergestellt werden können?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. Juni 2002)

Formatieren bringt nichts. Profis können auch von formatierten, partitionierten und was weiß ich Festplatten die Daten wiederherstellen.
Wenn du die Daten definitv weg haben willst, brauchst du ein Vernichtungsprogramm. In der letzten Chip war glaube ich ein Test.


----------



## Nuklearflo (21. Juni 2002)

Und was genau macht so ein "Vernichtungsprogramm"? Würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## Virtual Freak (21. Juni 2002)

*des macht nix anderes*

als die ganze platte mit müll (nullerdaten) zu überschreiben...
und das macht es einigemale...ich glaube es braucht mindestens 6 überschreibvorgänge damit die daten nicht mehr auffindbar sind...

solltest eigentlich genügend download deomos finden die das machen..

greetz VF


----------



## Nuklearflo (21. Juni 2002)

Dann werde ich wohl mal auf die Suche gehen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Schönen Tag und vor allem schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Moartel (21. Juni 2002)

Ich habe mal gehört dass man erst nach siebenmaligem Überschreiben keine Daten mehr wiederherstellen kann.
Eine URL für so ein Vernichtungsprogramm wäre super, vielleicht kann man das mal brauchen.

Ich habe auf der Chip-Seite ein Tool gefunden mit dem man einzelne Dateien anscheinend sicher löschen kann. Eine ganze Platte geht damit anscheinend nicht. http://www.chip.de/downloads_updates/downloads_updates_62468.html
Mehr hat google leider nicht ausgespuckt.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (21. Juni 2002)

hi,

einfach 

format C: /u

nen paar mal ausführen .. + fdisk /mbr

dazu braucht man kein programm...


----------



## AleX (22. Juni 2002)

wie TTrek schon gesagt hat, einfach "format c:" 7 bis 8 mal ausführen und es ist definitiev nichts mehr zum wiederherstellen. -Auch nicht für profis


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (22. Juni 2002)

der ttrek meinte aber 
format C: /u


----------



## AleX (23. Juni 2002)

oh nein, tut mir unendlich leid!  

  

PS: Aber das ":" kann man auch weglassen...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (23. Juni 2002)

es sei dir verziehen


----------



## Nanaki (23. Juni 2002)

was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen "format C:" und "format C: /u"


----------

